# Solo Cariba



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Here you go:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What a fatty.....Nice Caribe


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Holy crap that thing is thick. How often do you feed it?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

he's got a butthead









nice fish YG


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Feefa said:


> Holy crap that thing is thick. How often do you feed it?


4 times a week. 6 smelts and 6 med-large shrimp total a week.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

awesome fish


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

nice fat boy........


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice !!!!!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow that thing is a beast. nice!


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I love that animal!!!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i would love that


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow, that's one HUGE cariba !!
Do you have feeding videos ??


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

nice fish ! how old is it? how long? what do you give to eat? to increase its red use more schrimps than fish and you'll have a caribe like this one, believe me Bro!


----------

